# random_text.txt meets deathgenerator.com



## Sperglord Dante (Aug 12, 2018)

deathgenerator.com

go wild, kiwifarms


----------



## OhGoy (Aug 12, 2018)

this is the third death generator thread i've seen in the last few months

and op *can't even link the site properly*

...but fuck it


----------



## Randall Fragg (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## LofaSofa (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## eldri (Aug 13, 2018)

Maybe this should be the next idea for the KF shirts or are video games too :autism:?


----------



## Calooby (Aug 13, 2018)

Losing my shit rn, can't wait to see more.


----------



## MookBong (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Red Hood (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Guardian G.I. (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Desire Lines (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Another Fellow (Aug 13, 2018)

I made far too many of these for my own good.


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Phantom (Aug 13, 2018)

This is great


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 13, 2018)

Guardian G.I. said:


> View attachment 517942
> View attachment 517943
> View attachment 517944
> View attachment 517947
> ...


The best thing is you could probably find a way to fit the Farms into a Deus Ex game.


----------



## FeverGlitch (Aug 13, 2018)

My life needed this thread


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Antipathy (Aug 13, 2018)

This website is fun.


----------



## Bogs (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Red Hood (Aug 13, 2018)

Dr W said:


> This website is fun.


I read that first one in Fwiffo's voice.


----------



## Null (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Smutley (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## MookBong (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## cornucopia (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## HY 140 (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Aug 14, 2018)

Spoiler: deathgenerator


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## HY 140 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## ZehnBoat (Aug 15, 2018)

i decided to use posts i gave ratings too


----------



## Antipathy (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## FeverGlitch (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Red Hood (Aug 15, 2018)

Dr W said:


>


You just ruined Ninja Gaiden for me. Well done.


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## AF 802 (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Aug 16, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> View attachment 520055View attachment 520057
> View attachment 520059[/QU



Funny how "lol calm down" works in all of these good ones


----------



## ZehnBoat (Aug 16, 2018)

HIVidaBoheme said:


> Funny how "lol calm down" works in all of these good ones


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Antipathy (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Scratch This Nut (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## cornucopia (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Raging Capybara (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Pina Colada (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## ZehnBoat (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Red Hood (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## jewelry investor (Aug 19, 2018)

The best part about MGS and Deus Ex ones is that you can easily read all of them in their voice.


----------



## Toolchain (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Canned Bread (Aug 19, 2018)

(Next one I modified the message a bit so it would fit, but it worked so well together I had no choice)


----------



## Spelling Bee (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Aug 20, 2018)

sure, this seems like a constructive use of my time


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Joey Caruso (Aug 22, 2018)

HIVidaBoheme said:


> Funny how "lol calm down" works in all of these good ones


Hoo boy, sorry in advance:


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Spelling Bee (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## HazamA (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Sep 14, 2018)

HazamA said:


> View attachment 540422


Are all of those in random_text.txt?


----------



## Gorgar (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## JM 590 (Apr 9, 2019)

Another place for material: https://twitter.com/goons_txt


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Oct 17, 2022)

fuck you i'm necroing this. i also don't know much of anything about castlevania, but enough to make sure this is cursed.


----------

